# Ak-47 Gold Engraved"limted-edition Vietnam War Trophy Edition Ak47"



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

Check this bad boy out. 
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=117508402

Or

AR lovers here she is! http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=117358080


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

that is one SWEET ak


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

EZ, It sure is. Why didn't you bid on it? LOL 

If I had the extra $3500.00 (3500$ would NEVER be extra money around this house tho lol) I'd bought it for my dad. He is a Purple Star Vietnam Vet. Tank driver.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

coolerzfull said:


> EZ, It sure is. Why didn't you bid on it? LOL


id just end up screwing up the value of it. couldnt take just looking at it....would have some lead going thur it for sure


----------

